# Angelausrüstung Australien



## Curch (8. September 2015)

Moin,

ich plane Ende des Monats Backpack-mäßig nach Australien zu gehen. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass das Angeln im Meer eigentlich überall erlaubt ist? :k

Würde dann gerne auf kleinere Speisefische angeln, wie siehts da aus? Habe noch nie von der Küste aus geangelt, was für ein Equipment braucht man da im Bezug auf Australien?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Andal (8. September 2015)

*AW: Angelausrüstung Australien*

Das einfachste sollte wohl sein, wenn man sich vor Ort in einen Angelladen begibt. Da "unten" angeln ja so wie man liest eh alle.

Aber mit einer 10 bis 12 ft. Rute die auch mal 8 oz. wirft, einer schön stabilen Statinärrolle mit einer 25 lbs. Mono, diversen Haken Bleien und Vorfachschnur sollte wohl das meiste gehen. Köder kann man auch selber sammeln, oder sonstwie einfangen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. September 2015)

*AW: Angelausrüstung Australien*

Curch,

Andal hat das 'Rahmenprogramm' schon gut beschrieben !

Wenn es Dein erstes Mal Küstenangeln wird und dann noch Australien, solltest Du Dich erstmal an den Einheimischen orientieren und Dir einen Überblick verschaffen, was / wie die angeln und vor allem Tipps bzgl. verwertbarer Fische ( bzw. noch wichtiger ! : auch nicht verwertbare / giftige ) besorgen.

Je nachdem, in welcher Ecke von 'Down Under' Du Dich rumtreiben willst....
Aber wenn dort an der Küste Warnschilder aufgestellt sind, bzgl. 'Salties'.... Nimm sie ernst !!
Die stellen die 'Aussies' nicht nur zum Spaß und aus Langeweile dort auf.

Wünsche Dir ansonsten einen tollen Urlaub dort + grüße die 'alte Heimat' von mir #h


----------



## blackmarlin.au (13. September 2015)

*AW: Angelausrüstung Australien*

hi  
 wenn du in der region cairns QLD sein solltest, meld dich mal , habe da bestimmt den ein oder anderen tip für dich .
 gruss aus cairns
 marco


----------

